# Spouses and scheduling



## Ugh (May 9, 2022)

From the spouse and family of an employee….
Scheduling appointments more than 17 days out is hard sometimes. Please allow employees a minimum 10 days to request off, and provide an online way to post and accept requests for taking or swapping days/shifts. 
But also, it would be helpful if schedules were posted 9 days before a week starts, instead of the current 2 days.
And please allow for requesting part of days off, so the other hours may be schedulable. 
Thanks.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 9, 2022)

This is not an official Target site. We're just current and former team members shooting the shit. However, everything you are requesting is already done or is the corporate standard. Shift swapping changes are done through an app. Schedules are due 2 weeks in advance. Partial days off can be requested either by just asking the scheduler or submitting a temporary availability change.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 9, 2022)

Yeah, I would say you should have your employee ask their leader how to do all the things you suggest, as they are all quite possible. 

If their store is posting schedules 2 days before the week starts, then that's definitely against policy to the point that I wonder if your employee even works for Target. Schedules are, in fact, posted on the Thursday week before a schedule starts. Friday at the latest. I imagine there are instances where technical difficulties or ETL illness/vacation might delay it a bit, but in the 4.5 years of my working at Spot, schedules are always posted on the Thursday that's 10 days before the schedule start.


----------



## lokinix (May 9, 2022)

My district has a strict Thursday by 12:00 PM policy. If they have something urgent, they can talk to their ETL, TL or HR and they can (word is can) work with someone. I'll say, every time I have asked for time off, they have given me other hours during the week. Regarding the partial time off thing - MyTime Self Service allows for you to request part of the day off, but it is up to business needs. I would recommend having your spouse talk to HR directly.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (May 10, 2022)

Emotion, conveyed as words


----------



## DC Diva (May 11, 2022)

Vacation requests can be submitted well in advance, once mass vacation has run for that cycle, including partial days.  Medical appts qualify for sick pay use, regardless of prior approval.  Sounds like your spouse either doesn’t understand the processes, or does not manage their benefit time appropriately so it’s there when they need it, leaving them at the mercy of last minute requests.  And that’s not Targets fault.  This process has been in existence for years, and enough TM think it’s fair enough that they have stayed here.


----------



## NKG (May 11, 2022)

I thought you could request up to 14 days since the schedule for 2 weeks out is written the Monday before. If you have a sudden schedule issue talk to your ETL/SD whoever writes the schedule so they know. Same with swapping shifts. I had tms that would tell me the night before and I'd roll with it.


----------

